# Tools for shows



## TaylorGS (Feb 27, 2005)

Hi all,
I am going to get into showing in the next year or two and I was wondering what kind of tools do I need for grooming or trimming and so on. Oh my breed is Fantails.
Taylor


----------



## pigeonsR4me (Apr 29, 2005)

Most serious show persons carry a small plastic tool box or fishing tackle box with a single tray to hold the following supplies: 

*Nail Clippers 
*Emery boards for filing beaks 
*Syringe with some aquarium tubing that fits over syringe tip in order to force water into birds that won't drink 
*A small wash rag or dishtowel for wiping birds' feet. 
*A soft toothbrush and small bottle of Johnson's Baby Shampoo in case one needs to do some emergency cleaning of a bird. 
*Wooden clothespins for attaching food and water cups to coops, thereby holding them in steadier upright positions. 
*Some Vaseline for cleaning up the legs and feet of the birds, and adding shine. 
*Small scissors for trimming when allowed on your breed. 
*Tweezers for plucking that one feather that takes precision work to make things right. 
*Dixie cups or plastic cups for feed and water containers for your breed of birds. 
*A small pocket notebook for jotting down notes on your birds or quickly getting the address of people you meet at the show. 
*A black felt tip marker for writing on coop cards. 
*A bottle of eye drops available from a pigeon supply or pet shop. Great for popping a drop into the irritated eyes of a pigeon from dust, shavings, or fighting with other birds at the show. 
*QUICKSTOP™ available from the pet store which allows you to quickly stop the bleeding if you cut a beak or toenail too close. 

Peter


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Peter, 

Wow, great information! I do not show pigeons myself but I never realized that such a "tool kit" was required and/or used...very interesting. Show pigeons are like beauty contestants it seems that need all the primping gear to purdy em up for the shows!


----------



## TaylorGS (Feb 27, 2005)

yes, thankyou ver much for all the info. That is very helpfull. 
Taylor


----------

